# Temp Life Partner Permit



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

Also just wondering can I apply for a Temp Life Partner Permit with my boyfriend being from Scotland and working in SA on a work visa himself?

Thanks 
Kimberley


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, you can only apply for an "Accompanying Spouse" Permit, which only allows you to live in SA with him.


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Ok great - thanks for letting me know!


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey legalman can she apply for that given that they aren't married?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Absolutely yes. A Life Partner Permit is for those who are life partners and specifically NOT married. For those who are married there is the Spousal Permit.

Note:
Both these permits are not named like this in immigration law, and are actually types of Relative's Permits. That is why often Home Affairs officials say they don't know what you are talking about when you ask them about "Life Partner" or "Spousal" permits.


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help everyone!


----------

